

Show HN: Unlock "not provided" keywords - hartator
https://keyseo.io

======
malditojavi
'View plans' is a conversion killer. Working in the SEO industry, Im willing
to have tools like this, but showing me the prices before of knowing how you
pretend to do it, it takes me back. just my 0.02

~~~
hartator
Thanks for your feedback!

It's definitively valid, now you say that I can feel how it looks
weird/scammy.

Anyway to answer your question, we've come up with an small piece of algo that
use a mix of probability, landing pages and internal search engines to make
the best guesses.

We'll work on better marketing texts maybe a video, we've just launched
yesterday! :)

